# scallops recipe needed



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

HIa

Got a private function during the weekend and thinking about scallops.
there is a but...
NO butter
No cream (actually dairy free)
no peppers

And that is my problem 
Needs to be a main ( I am thinking about sitting parcels on rosti potatoes and some sauted fennel and mushrooms but no idea bout sauce)
help pls!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Scallops pan seared, topped with pesto, sprinkled with garlic breadcrumbs, finished in a hot oven and served on a pool of citrus vermouth sauce

I am actually running this item this week, so I took the recipe for the sauce to work, so I am not sure about amounts, I can check that out and get back to you, but as I remember:

citrus vermouth sauce

1 ½ cups chicken stock, reduced to ½ cup
½ cup ginger, minced
¼ cup shallots, minced
1/8 cup garlic, minced
1 cup dry vermouth
1 ½ cups orange juice
1 cup grapefruit juice
¼ cup lemon juice
1/8 cup soy
1/2 cup rice wine vinegar
2 teaspoons nam pla
1 cup olive oil
Salt to taste
Pepper to taste

Saute ginger briefly; add shallots and garlic; saute until lightly golden brown; deglaze with vermouth; add juices, soy, vinegar, and nam pla; bring to a boil; turn down to a simmer and reduce until 1 cup; add stock; bring to boil; turn down to simmer for 3 minutes; strain through fine mesh; cool slightly; place in blender and with machine running at low moderate speed, slowly add oil


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

That's a bummer. I like my scallops seared plain with a pan sauce beurre blanc. Is there something that tastes like butter and emulsifies like butter you can substitute?


----------



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

nope I am afraid that is shame reallty as any butter, milk, cream is a no no.

Do ya think hollandaise with a bit of lime juice and corriander or another "sour ish" punch will do the job ?


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

Do stuffed scallops with crabmeat wrapped with bacon or proccutto broil top with a hierlom tomato purple basil sausa.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Scallops wrapped in proscuitto with a carrot chipotle syrup


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are my favorites!
i guess you could replace the butter with something else to thicken the sauce.

asparagus soup with seared scallops

1 lb asparagus
4 tbs butter
3 minced shallots
1 cup chicken stock
1 cup heavy cream
2 cups chopped spinach
large sea scallops
salt/pepper

chop and boil asparagus, leaving some tips for garnish. drain/cool. melt half the butter in saucepan and saute shallots. add asparagus and cook. stir in cream and stock. boil for 5 min. add spinach, cook a few minutes longer. blend it all in a blender until smooth, strain and keep warm.

in a frypan, salt/pepper scallops and saute in the remaining butter. set scallops aside, fry up your tips you left over for garnish. pour soup in bowl, drop a scallop and the tips in the middle.


pan seared scallops with shallot sauce

sliced potatoes + mashed potatoes
chopped tomato
string beans
minced parsley
scallops
butter
1/2 cup chopped shallots
1/2 cup dry white wine
salt/pepper

pan sear scallops in oil of choice, spice with salt/pepper. add a bit of the wine and cook. transfer to warm plate, fry potato slices in the pan with all the juices and bits of scallop left until crispy outside and tender inside.

cook mashed potatoes, season with chipolte, salt/pepper.

make a sauce: saute shallots in butter, add wine and cook to reduce. cool, add a bit more butter and whisk to thicken.

mix your tomatoes and parsley.

put a glop of your mashed potatoes in the middle of the plate and stick your green beans (cook em!) in there. Put a scallop on each potato slice around the mashed potatoes and put some tomato mix around the plate. pour your sauce over the plate and serve!


----------



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

Lovely recipe will make some olive oil roux and make a shallot sauce perfect!


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Pan seared scallops with slow roasted carrot puree. You could
do a long rec plate with a spoon of puree under each one or
4 or 5 scallops the same way on a round. I make something called
a sommeriglio, perhaps the wrong spelling, but, someone will correct me.
It consists of minced shallots, fresh lemon juice, fresh chopped parsely,
dried oregano, a touch of mirin or sugar, extra virgin olive oil, black
pepper and sea salt. For the puree, roast your carrots pretty slow.
275 degrees or so for 3 or 4 hrs with a little water in pan. Don't want any color. Slow is the point. Season with salt as you puree in food processor and mount with a little evoo to give it a little sheen. Use the sommeriglio and a little micro greens to garnish, if you are into micro greens, I am not.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

this is one of the quickest, prettiest,most delicious things I have ever had. Oh, and I am not a big scallop fan.
Used mix of mushrooms suggested but, did sub arugula for watercress

Seared Scallops on Braised Wild Mushrooms

Although this dish is quick and easy with few ingredients, its luxury comes from truffle oil-enhanced mushrooms. The crisp crust on the scallops renders a textural contrast to the tender mushrooms. To get the best crust, be sure your skillet is very hot, and only turn the scallops once during cooking.

4 teaspoons olive oil, divided
2 cups sliced cremini mushrooms (about 4 ounces)
1 cup sliced shiitake mushroom caps (about 2 ounces)
1 cup sliced oyster mushroom caps (about 2 ounces)
1/2 teaspoon salt, divided
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
1/4 cup dry white wine
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon truffle oil or extravirgin olive oil
1 1/2 pounds large sea scallops
1/4 cup yellow cornmeal
2 cups trimmed watercress

Heat 2 teaspoons olive oil in a large cast-iron skillet over medium-high heat. Add mushrooms, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper; sauté 2 minutes or until mushrooms begin to soften. Add wine, thyme, and juice; reduce heat to low, and cook 5 minutes or until mushrooms are tender. Pour mushroom mixture into a bowl. Stir in truffle oil; cover and keep warm.
Wipe pan dry with paper towels. Pat scallops dry with paper towels; sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. Place cornmeal in a shallow dish; dredge scallops in cornmeal. Heat 2 teaspoons olive oil in pan over high heat. Add scallops; cook 3 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Serve over watercress and mushroom mixture.

is from Cooking Light


----------



## chef jules (Feb 18, 2007)

All,

What a fabulous selection of scallop recipe posts. I would like to share with you a favorite of mine and hope you will enjoy! I even find the title appealing. Small visual can be seen on my blog.

_*Lacquered Scallops*_

Yield: 4 servings

Lacquer Sauce:

1/2 c Apricot jam
3 tb Soy sauce
2 ts Oriental sesame oil
1 ts White vinegar
1 lb Sea scallops
1 Scallion sliced on the diagonal

Heat the broiler.

Mix the sauce ingredients, then toss with the scallops. Line a baking sheet with foil and place scallops in sauce on it. Position pan about 2 inches from the heating element to get the scallops browned and glazed. Watch carefully while broiling. Do not overcook.

Place rice on a platter and serve with scallops on the side. Garnish with thin slices of lime and sprinkle with scallions. Serve immediately.

_*Piquant Green Pepper and Tomato Rice
*_

Preparation time: 15 min.
Cooking time: 25 min.

For 4 to 6 servings you will need:

2 cups chicken broth
1 Tbsp. butter or margarine
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup regular rice
1 cup canned tomatoes,
coarsely chopped
1 green pepper, finely chopped
Pinch of saffron, optional

Preparation:

Place chicken broth, butter and salt in a medium saucepan. Bring
to a boil.

Stir in rice. Cover and let simmer for 5 minutes. Add chopped tomatoes, green pepper and saffron, if used. Continue to simmer rice, covered, for 15 to 20 minutes more. Let stand for 5 minutes. Fluff with a fork. Serve.

Tips: Saffron is the most expensive spice, yet you only need to use a tiny amount. It brightly colors food with a deep yellow hue, and is used to complement bread, poultry, meat and rice dishes. Remember, a little goes a long way.


----------



## cookingwithfat (Feb 12, 2007)

Get your hands on some of the U5s that are coming off the Georgia's bank and Porcini crust them and pan fry in XVO serve on a bed of warm cabbage salad tossed with a little brown sugar and sesame oil. Take some big russets and slice them paper thin put two slices together with a sprig of Italian flat leaf in the middle and deep fry. Slice a slit in the top of your cooked scallop and stick the pretty potato chip into it for garnish. Very pretty.. very easy.. and very tasty. I use this dish just about every time I can.


----------



## akila001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Scallop a la Provencale.

Heat a little bit of olive oil so that it doesn't burn. Throw the scallops in the pan hi heat until it becomes brown, turn them and let them grill on the other side. Then, lower the heat so that the scallops don't dry. Add garlic, persley, hawaiin salt and pepper, and let them cook slowly until done. It is great served on a bed on mache salad or with basmati rice.


----------

